# Just had my first reptile death :(



## Brat

I'm sat here in bits, Kimba my Super snow Leo female has died.

I'm so angry at the previous owner, who admitted he didn't bother feeding his Leo's as much as he should as he was more interested in snakes. 

I've had her a while now and the feeding of anything I could get down her and cuddles made me close to her. She never did eat livefood since I got her..
I never expected this, she's been pooing etc from eating the mush I got her to lick off her lips.

I just saw her lying on the floor outside her hide and knew straight away.


----------



## SiUK

awwww  sorry to hear that, you did your best


----------



## Brat

RIP Kimba


----------



## Kathryn666

So sorry for your loss. It is such an awful feeling! 

RIP Kimba
x


----------



## Guest

R.I.P Kimba, You will be missed and sorry for your loss.


----------



## crazyg

sorry for your loss r.i.p.kimba x


----------



## freekygeeky

i remeber the thread when you got her  sorry for your loss


----------



## chameleonpaul

Awful knews Brat !! 

Why would someone spend all that money and then not even look after her ?

 R.I.P.


----------



## ccb_kid

*sorry to hear about ur loss*

sorry to hear about ur loss so i made this for here


----------



## Brat

chameleonpaul said:


> Awful knews Brat !!
> 
> Why would someone spend all that money and then not even look after her ?
> 
> R.I.P.


He bought her in a big joblot with a load of others.. He had an Enigma too. Bloody idiot, I'm about to email him.

Something made me giggle a little bit, Matt came home and I was all upset so he was giving me a hug and Jess kept shouting "Dead, dead, dead.. Daddy.. Dead" Bless, she's only 2 so doesn't understand and has no tact at all. Matt was like "Ok Jess!" as obvously that's not what I'm wanting to hear. But when I first found Kimba, Jess came over and gave me a hug, knew I was upset.

I don't know what to do with Kimba.. I just held her for ages, incase she was just in a deep sleep, she's wrapped up in tissue now in a little box, but I don't know what to do..


----------



## Iliria

r.i.p


----------



## Bernard

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I know its not easy.

If it helps, when our first snake died, we buried her in the garden, which we thought was the best thing to do.

You did the best you could do, and was lucky to have been loved so much by you.


----------



## commanderamanda

Brat said:


> RIP Kimba


aww shes beautiful R.I.P Kimber you little angel


----------



## Brat

Thanks everybody, I'm going to bury her in the garden tonight and plant some sunflowers which Jess has been growing in her bedroom over Kimba..


----------



## Tan

Just read the thread, I am so sorry for your loss, she really was lovely  R.I.P


----------



## Brat

Well she has finally been buried.. I made the stupid stupid decision to take one last look at her after she'd been in an airtight tub for 36 hours.. I wish I hadn't now as it made me ten times worse


----------



## pumpkinette

*Awww, I'm sorry for your loss. She was very pretty.*

*R.I.P Kimba *


----------



## SelinaRealm

So so sorry for your loss, so sad and worse when there is someone that could have been at fault (the previous owner).

R.I.P little one.......


----------



## daisyleo

Didn't expect this, as I said to you she didn't look like she was that far gone I thought you might of been able to get her eating again, looks like the neglect from the previous owner did too much damage :bash:

You did well with her hun and gave her extra time than she would of had with him :grouphug:


----------



## Durhamchance

So so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl. RIP Kimba, you will be very much missed x


----------



## tomsdragons

very sorry to hear....
at least when the plant opens and every spring you will have a nice plant to remeber her by..

R.I.P little one..


----------



## sarahjames

RIP kimba little cutie x sorry for your loss x


----------



## R0NST3R

RIP Kimba!


----------



## asm1006

Aw no-RIP Kimba you were beautiful.xxx


----------



## FelixMarmite

Aw, sorry to hear about your loss. 
R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## tommdj

*Rip =[*

the previos owner should be ashamed of himself! :x :x :x :x :x

R.I.P...:sad:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk

i feel for your loss i felt the same when one of my rescue rats died we got him and he hadnt had him or cage cleaned for 3 months

my heart goes out to you


----------

